# Email Disabled



## Twin Rose (Jul 28, 2006)

Email at EN World has temporarily been disabled, due to an exploitive attack on one of our hosted sites.  This means for the time being:

No receipts/confirmation from the EN World GameStore
No email notifications of thread/forum subscriptions
No emailing other members
ETC

We (hopefully!) will have it back soon.  Luckily, it wasn't EN World itself causing the problem.  Unluckily, that means I've been spending all this time trying to fix EN World, and nothing was wrong!


----------



## Steverooo (Jul 28, 2006)

Is that why I've been getting spam addressed to "Steverooo"?


----------



## Twin Rose (Jul 28, 2006)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> Is that why I've been getting spam addressed to "Steverooo"?




Any specific spam?  I hate to ask that... It COULD be possible that the person abusing the exploit was able to get access to peoples emails.. but... That would be ... THey'd have to be good.


----------



## Twin Rose (Jul 28, 2006)

Come to think of it, I think I had some earlier too, but I didn't think anything of spam being directed to "Twin Rose" because that's my company name, and we have a website... 

Just so everyone is aware, it was -not- EN World that had the exploit in it.  I know, I said it before, but... Yeah.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 28, 2006)

We'll want to get this back up as soon as we can, of course - a whole lot of people in PbP depend on thread notification - but stopping the attack is a very GOOD thing.

Thanks for working to solve this, Chris!


----------



## genshou (Jul 29, 2006)

No notifications makes *genshou* a sad Enworlder... but it's more important that the exploit is fixed.


----------



## Greylock (Jul 29, 2006)

Golly, ENWorld seems much faster now.

Were emails exposed? I've had a sudden flood of spam the last few days that was getting past my filters. But only on the email I use for ENWorld, and not the on I use for the gamestore.


----------



## Twin Rose (Jul 29, 2006)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Golly, ENWorld seems much faster now.
> 
> Were emails exposed? I've had a sudden flood of spam the last few days that was getting past my filters. But only on the email I use for ENWorld, and not the on I use for the gamestore.




They may have been, I've only heard a couple of people mention it, and I haven't received any, but if people could let me know that would be great.  I've contacted the people in charge of the specific script, and if it happens again it may have to get removed w/o notice, but I don't think it will.

Emails are back up now by the way...


----------



## BOZ (Jul 29, 2006)

much much faster now, yes, thanks.


----------



## Steverooo (Aug 2, 2006)

Twin Rose said:
			
		

> Any specific spam?  I hate to ask that... It COULD be possible that the person abusing the exploit was able to get access to peoples emails.. but... That would be ... THey'd have to be good.




Who do I get Spam from?  Well... a LOT of people.  I just so rarely get Spam addressed to "steverooo", which is a nickname that one old friend calls me, and otherwise I only use on ENWorld...  So I find it odd that Spammers know it, unless they got it from HERE.

I Forward ALL Spam to the ISP's Spam address (and, supposedly, they prosecute them), so I can send you my Spam, with full headers, but... why would you want it?  Unfortunately, I delete them as soon as I Forward them, so I don't have any, currently.  I'm sure I'll have more, by tomorrow!

Let me know if you want some!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 2, 2006)

genshou said:
			
		

> No notifications makes *genshou* a sad Enworlder... but it's more important that the exploit is fixed.



 Check EN World.

Consider yourself notified.


----------



## genshou (Aug 3, 2006)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> Let me know if you want some!



Mmmmm... spam. 


			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Check EN World.
> 
> Consider yourself notified.



But... but...


----------

